# WilsonR6 Journal



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Ok so since around Easter I've probably gymed on average 3 times a week while consuming vast quantities of alcohol and minimal quantities of real food. For example my diet today has been 2 double cheeseburgers, 2 steak pasties, a bacon butty, two bowls of fruit ( :lol: ) a cheese omelette and a chicken balti curry. As you can imagine I've shrank and gained some fat!

This is all about to change!

Starting tonight:

Weeks 1-14 Test E 600mg EW

Weeks 1-7 Dbol 40mg ED

Throughout: Adex .5 ED/Nolva 20mg ED - Basically an attempt to remove my gyno, if not I'll be purchasing some letro on payday

Weeks 3-end of pct: HCG

Training will either be EOD or 2 on 1 off, I've yet to decide. Also going to cardio(for the first time in months) every session

I'm absolutely skint and wonga'd out of the ars*e *at the minute so just going to be eating cheap, healthy high protein foods.. tuna/chicken breast/pasta/fruit/eggs/nuts

Come payday I will be working out macros, counting calories and integrating IF in an attempt to shed some of my fat

Supps:

Vit D 3g ED

Vit D 5000iu.. been taking since my last PCT..

Multivit

Going to invest in some Omega 3/6/9s

Checked my 1rms recently and was quite surprised;

165kg DL

95kg BP

100kg Squat.. rarely squatted since my last cycle due to having the waist of a woman yet massive thighs. I'll have to invest in new jeans and work pants but yeah will definitely start doing them. Most likely low reps heavy as fck weights for minimal growth but maximum core strength gains!

Training will be changing somewhat, will be going for 10 reps religiously except for on legs, with cardio on every work and days that consist of just cardio

This is more for my personal encouragement than anything as it's quite clear at the minimum I am one of UK-M's weakest members. Hoping for a 200kg deadlift and possibly 100kg for 5 reps bench

Day 1 pics will be up tomorrow 

Oh man this is embarrassing. Be nice I haven't gymed since Easter it is now June! :no:


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

First in - subbed 

Good luck mate, you can do it :thumbup:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

subbed


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Subbed


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Subbed

I also take it you mean dbol 40mg and not 4mg lol


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

In.

I also want to see the benefits of 4mg dbol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

In for massive legs .


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

ewen said:


> In for massive legs .


No fatties allowed!

'cept me


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

WilsonR6 said:


> No fatties allowed!
> 
> 'cept me


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

@MutantX thats shocking haha


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> @MutantX thats shocking haha


Not as shocking as how black your looking!

Thought Breda had finally done a cut :whistling:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

MutantX said:


> Not as shocking as how black your looking!
> 
> Thought Breda had finally done a cut :whistling:


havent been on sun bed for 2 months. lol just loading some more mt2 now for holiday  i intend to make breda look anaemic in 2 weeks


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Ok I did post a front pic but fcuk that too embarrassing. I'll post it as a before/after when I'm 12 weeks in to beast mode!


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Day 2.. can't feel anything yet, have had a relatively decent diet considering. Only killer is 2 small cans of red bull :no: I'm working on it!

Diet:

Bowl of crunchy nut / large portion of mixed fruit

Large portion of mixed berries / 100g mixed nuts

300g tuna(in sflr. oil) with mayo

Bowl of orange segments pre-workout

375g standard mince/evoo/dolmio sauce/cheese

No idea on calories or macros. Genuinely don't know if I'd lose weight or gain weight on that, and it's going to stay the same until Monday when I get another £50 which only has to last another week before that wonderful day we know as payday 

Anyone care to guess cals/macros?


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Day 3 was a day off

Day 4 was Chest

Decline barbell bench

Incline dumbbell bench (Dropped 2 35kg dbs on my chin like a tool)

Cable flys

Dips

Incline bench

Day 5(today) day off

Tomorrow is back and cardio day! Going to eat 100% clean tomorrow seeing as it's my day off


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Day 6 - did back, rushed workout because I got to the gym late

Deadlifts

Seated cable rows

Lying leg curl

Started eating properly today. Going to go for 2700-2800 kcal with a bit of cardio every time I gym, and ECA for 2birds1stone at work. Gonna try keep protein high and carbs quite low

Macros for today

72g F

167g C

206g P


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Day 7! Can feel sex drive going up, feel a bit fuller but that could be the free creatine chews that I won? Haven't noticed a strength increase yet

Started ECA today! Had 3 doses, 1 at 10am, 1pm and 4.30pm. Feel wired off my tits! Going to go and smash some cardio! Diet is going well too


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Day 8 - Rest day.

Was going to gym but raining hard and it's a long ride to gym, plus I've been two days in a row

Diet still spot on, been clean for 3 days only thing I have eaten not clean is a piece of chocolate which someone was raving on about

Must have kicked in, feel much fuller and look totally different in the mirror. Gyno seems to be going down and sex drive still going up


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Day 9 - Diet still spot on! Getting better by the day to be fair, only health fats, the majority of my carbs coming from fruit and protein coming from lean meats or whey

Haven't eaten any **** except that little bit of chocolate and it's not bothering me one bit

Going to ECA 5 days on 2 days off, I'm not too fussed if it loses it's effectiveness, I'm doing it more for the constant energy at work which is improving my performance!

Chest today, definitely stronger. Good workout!

Looking forward to it kicking in proper! Going to add cardio next week and possibly have a bash at IF, and maybe buy clen!


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Booked a sports massage for Monday(Payday!) yeah buddy


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Sub'd, good luck mate  Not been a leg day update yet though......


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

subbed

Should call my self Dai VFR Jones now


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> Sub'd, good luck mate  Not been a leg day update yet though......


Aye mate. Been putting it off till I can afford to buy some new work pants. Payday Monday and it's dressdown tomorrow

Just did the first leg day in about 3 months though.

Did squat/leg press/calves/farmers walk/abs/cardio

Somehow managed 120kg squat after not squatting for months upon months. Eager to see what I'll be pushing at the end of cycle

Diet still 100% clean.. today's dinner 1 chicken breast 2 steak 350g mince with bolognese sauce followed shortly by 150g cashew/peanuts and a hefty portion of fruit.. and I mean hefty!

Feel as if I've lost fat already in just one week of eating clean  can see myself smashing the fat loss except on weekends when alcohol takes over. Gonna try and not drink this weekend but we will see!

Bought 1.5L liquid egg whites from Tesco.. not sure how you animals can cope with liquid egg whites!

Rest day tomorrow then back on Saturday!


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Had 2 days off, can feel my back injury flaring up after them squats, not majorly painful but quite uncomfortable..

Did shoulders today! Felt good! Diet has been **** over the weekend, got the protein in from BBQs and shakes but has been far from clean :no:

Back on the fat loss tomorrow! Gonna have a hemo rage tomorrow and hope for the best on back day


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

WilsonR6 said:


> Had 2 days off, can feel my back injury flaring up after them squats, not majorly painful but quite uncomfortable..
> 
> Did shoulders today! Felt good! Diet has been **** over the weekend, got the protein in from BBQs and shakes but has been far from clean :no:
> 
> Back on the fat loss tomorrow! Gonna have a hemo rage tomorrow and hope for the best on back day


whats the back injury, suffering myself with one


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> whats the back injury, suffering myself with one


No idea mate. Was trying to go heavier than I could go on the smith and on the way back up on a rep it just felt like an upwards tear from the middle of my back to the top

Was painful as fck at the time - physio said it was something to do with my upper back being really stiff and my lower back doing way more work to make up for it

Hopefully this massage will help! Can't be ****d going back to physio :no:

I got paid more than double what I thought I would off work; today it starts properly! Ordering some whey and a pre-workout


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

WilsonR6 said:


> No idea mate. Was trying to go heavier than I could go on the smith and on the way back up on a rep it just felt like an upwards tear from the middle of my back to the top
> 
> Was painful as fck at the time - physio said it was something to do with my upper back being really stiff and my lower back doing way more work to make up for it
> 
> Hopefully this massage will help! Can't be ****d going back to physio :no:


bloody hell just like me a bit did smith straight after squats then a few days later couldn't bend, walk or sleep but slighty better now and I got legs and shoulders tonight :sad:


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Going to do back. WISH ME LUCK


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

WilsonR6 said:


> Going to do back. WISH ME LUCK


Mine went again doing warm up on leg press tonight , good luck


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Weirdly enough my back seems better after doing back

Had savage back pumps so only did cable rows/deadlifts/pull ups/bicep curls

Half decent workout considering

Definitely giving it a few days rest now, don't want to fk it up more than it already is

Maybe some uphill walking tomorrow!

Diet today has been ruined by doublexl- making me go for a birthday pint! Apart from the two pints it was a decent effort. Hopefully I'll lose some more fat this week! Investing in clen also!

Rushing to get an early night cause I was up all last night sweating like a bitch; so I'm on a hefty unflavoured protein shake, a tin of peppered mackerel and some nuts :no: what a combination


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

a rep for a fooked back thanks :thumb: will be sticking to leg curls and extensions for a long time now 

Clen is good quite like the stuff


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Day 15: Had a very low carb day, only carbs I've had is an apple, pear and very small bowl of cereal

Ended up doing chest, definitely starting to feel stronger and bigger

Got a pic of my back, lighting makes it look **** but pretty wide! Can't wait for the test to kick in! Almost bought tren or deca today but managed to stop myself for now! Probably going to cut till I'm happy then blast some tren and lean bulk till I'm looking decent 



It would appear also that I need a sunbed


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

defo lookin wide:thumb:


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Cheers mate!

Just had a sports massage, back feels mad! Apparently it's going to hurt tomorrow but so worth it lol

Rest day. Legs tomorrow! Won't be squatting till my back's fixed, mind :no:


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Madness. Shocked at how strong I've gone in just 16 days.. stronger than I've ever been on most things and matching all my 1rm PBs already even though I'm eating minimal carbs

I've got a festival on the 26th so going to really smash the diet till then, then I'll probably go to lean bulk and add tren or something

HCG arrived, will start that tomorrow

Had two weeks on ECA, definitely lost fat.. going to stop ECA and swap it for more cardio which I've been slacking with! 

Today was back.

Deadlift/rows/pull ups/biceps

Would definitely rate my triumph labs Dbol to anyone!


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

looks like its all kicking now, you say gyno is that lump or puffy nips?


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Both mate, although I go from being 100% convinced to thinking it could be bf%/diet

I guess I'll know for sure when I'm lean 

Not fussed to buy letro anyway, but no rush!


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

WilsonR6 said:


> Both mate, although I go from being 100% convinced to thinking it could be bf%/diet
> 
> I guess I'll know for sure when I'm lean
> 
> Not fussed to buy letro anyway, but no rush!


same here puffy nips come and go so not sure if it's bf to


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> same here puffy nips come and go so not sure if it's bf to


What bf% are you at?

Looking at a pic of me 3-4 weeks in to my first test cycle and my nipples look similar so I really don't know

Definitely a lump under there though


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

WilsonR6 said:


> What bf% are you at?
> 
> Looking at a pic of me 3-4 weeks in to my first test cycle and my nipples look similar so I really don't know
> 
> Definitely a lump under there though


No lump for me so I think its just from bulking too much but bf% I don't know hi teens low 20's i recon so like ya self will see when bf alot lower


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Subbed :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2013)

Just seen this mate, good luck!


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Day 20: Happy with results thus far. Diet this weekend went to **** cause of the BBQs but I'm just going to make up for it with cardio. Epic session today did back

Deadlift, 2.5kg higher than last session each side of the bar x 10 x 2

T-bar rows and cable rows also much stronger than last session

Still **** at pull ups but managed 3 sets of 10(far from good form)

Stronger at curls!

Finished off some HIIT boxing bags. Left the gym looking like not too healthy but I'm sure that'll change!

Oh and if you didn't already know from my other thread I jabbed some tren on Friday 

Now on 600mg test e/200mg tren e/40mg dbol EW


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2013)

WilsonR6 said:


> Day 20: Happy with results thus far. Diet this weekend went to **** cause of the BBQs but I'm just going to make up for it with cardio. Epic session today did back
> 
> Deadlift, 2.5kg higher than last session each side of the bar x 10 x 2
> 
> ...


I'm sh1t at pull ups too. Wish I'd carried on with them instead of sacking them off for pull downs aha


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

How's the tren going Wilson have u thrown anyone around the gym yet lol


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

In terms of diet I'm slacking.. just worked out I've had:

"Hefty protein shake and a bowl of cereal(LIKE A ****ING ATHLETE), a tupperware box full of fruit and i mean i took the ****.. cherries/grapes/peach/plums/little oranges/berries/apples in fact every fruit you can think of that isn't rough as **** had some nuts with that then i had half a chicken, 6 chicken drumsticks and 120g spicy sausages had a banana before the gym just had a protein shake and 500g mince and gonna have some more fruit"

Also had a baked bean/sausage/cheese pasty from Greggs. Again like a fcking athlete!

Gonna be a lot cleaner tomorrow(no cereal or pasty), with more cardio!


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Ricky12345 said:


> How's the tren going Wilson have u thrown anyone around the gym yet lol


I've felt a bit snappier today, and kept waking up/not being able to get back to sleep last night.. but surely it hasn't kicked in yet? Only been 3 days lol



Jd123 said:


> I'm sh1t at pull ups too. Wish I'd carried on with them instead of sacking them off for pull downs aha


That's the thing mate I'm probably **** at them because I don't consistently do any kind of pulldown movement. I really should. In fact fck it I'm going to start!

Deadlifts

Cable rows (occasionally swapped for dumbbell row)

T bar rows

Pulldowns

Biceps

Not too much no?


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

Beileve me mate it does creep up very quick lol as **** as pct is for me ATM it feels ****ing grand being off that after 25 weeks actually sleeping through the night better and not walking around with the greasyest face in Kent


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Ricky12345 said:


> Beileve me mate it does creep up very quick lol as **** as pct is for me ATM it feels ****ing grand being off that after 25 weeks actually sleeping through the night better and not walking around with the greasyest face in Kent


Lmaooo

How's PCT coming along? Your balls up and running again?

Did you get bad bacne?

I hope I can sleep tonight :no: I can't cope without sleep at the best of times


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

WilsonR6 said:


> Lmaooo
> 
> How's PCT coming along? Your balls up and running again?
> 
> ...


Lol pct is **** mate but as off still been over a week since last jab no problems down below still able to get it up etc as for balls I just mentioned in anouther post they never actually change size as far as I've noticed strength is going ok dropped a few reps though and bacne is sweet due to the weather letting the sun cacth it lol


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Ricky12345 said:


> Lol pct is **** mate but as off still been over a week since last jab no problems down below still able to get it up etc as for balls I just mentioned in anouther post they never actually change size as far as I've noticed strength is going ok dropped a few reps though and bacne is sweet due to the weather letting the sun cacth it lol


How long you reckon you'll manage off?


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

WilsonR6 said:


> How long you reckon you'll manage off?


Well about 2 days into pct and I was non stop considering cruising and jumping back on one rip but over the next few days seeing the benifits off being off Im thinking on giving it natraul for a bit I'm looking much better since being off aswell

Due to bloat and water weight flying off


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

But I have allready ordered next cycle lol


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

WilsonR6 said:


> That's the thing mate I'm probably **** at them because I don't consistently do any kind of pulldown movement. I really should. In fact fck it I'm going to start!
> 
> Deadlifts
> 
> ...


Very similar to my back day mate but I don't do pull downs, I do pull ups after deadlifts. Lower back is fvcked by the time it comes to T bar rows though! :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2013)

WilsonR6 said:


> I've felt a bit snappier today, and kept waking up/not being able to get back to sleep last night.. but surely it hasn't kicked in yet? Only been 3 days lol
> 
> That's the thing mate I'm probably **** at them because I don't consistently do any kind of pulldown movement. I really should. In fact fck it I'm going to start!
> 
> ...


I wouldn't say so no


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Tren has kicked in

Managed 5 hours sleep, and 6 last night.. Or is it all in my head?

Usually I sleep well, so fcking tired :no: can't see this last long, especially with my job.. :no:


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

WilsonR6 said:


> Day 7! Can feel sex drive going up, feel a bit fuller but that could be the free creatine chews that I won? Haven't noticed a strength increase yet
> 
> Started ECA today! Had 3 doses, 1 at 10am, 1pm and 4.30pm. Feel wired off my tits! Going to go and smash some cardio! Diet is going well too


Hello mate, you "making" your own ECA or you got it in a ready made stack? What doses are you running? Not sure if it's it worth a go or not.

Unfortunaley belly has got me :lol:


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

WilsonR6 said:


> Tren has kicked in
> 
> Managed 5 hours sleep, and 6 last night.. Or is it all in my head?
> 
> Usually I sleep well, so fcking tired :no: can't see this last long, especially with my job.. :no:


I can only dream of 5/6 hours! Usually 2/3 for me. I wake up at 6AM and I'm wrecked but I usually perk up by 8ish.

Don't come off! :lol:


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Ballin said:


> Hello mate, you "making" your own ECA or you got it in a ready made stack? What doses are you running? Not sure if it's it worth a go or not.
> 
> Unfortunaley belly has got me :lol:


1 chest-eze 1 75mg aspirin 3 pro plus, how many I take depends on how I feel that day. Usually 2, sometimes 1 sometimes 3! I don't take it after 4, and if I do I try to exhaust myself in gym so I can actually sleep

Once I took 3 doses then just did a half ****d workout cause I wasn't used to it and felt like I was coming down off crack, went home and even though I was fcked when I got in my bed my heartbeat felt like a machine gun and it took me fcking ages to get to sleep :lol:

Tolerance builds up so quickly, especially when you take it as often as me :no:



Tom90 said:


> I can only dream of 5/6 hours! Usually 2/3 for me. I wake up at 6AM and I'm wrecked but I usually perk up by 8ish.
> 
> Don't come off! :lol:


What dose you on mate? How do you cope with work on no sleep? I'm just in a **** mood, snappy and depressed!


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Ballin said:


> Hello mate, you "making" your own ECA or you got it in a ready made stack? What doses are you running? Not sure if it's it worth a go or not.
> 
> Unfortunaley belly has got me :lol:


1 chest-eze 1 75mg aspirin 3 pro plus, how many I take depends on how I feel that day. Usually 2, sometimes 1 sometimes 3! I don't take it after 4, and if I do I try to exhaust myself in gym so I can actually sleep

Once I took 3 doses then just did a half ****d workout cause I wasn't used to it and felt like I was coming down off crack, went home and even though I was fcked when I got in my bed my heartbeat felt like a machine gun and it took me fcking ages to get to sleep :lol:

Tolerance builds up so quickly, especially when you take it as often as me :no:



Tom90 said:


> I can only dream of 5/6 hours! Usually 2/3 for me. I wake up at 6AM and I'm wrecked but I usually perk up by 8ish.
> 
> Don't come off! :lol:


What dose you on mate? How do you cope with work on no sleep? I'm just in a **** mood, snappy and depressed!


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Just did a cardio day!

Exercise and calories

Rowing machine - 75

Bike - 100

Incline treadmill - 200

Cross trainer - 75

15-20 mins on the punching bags

20 mins abs training (high reps)

Skipped for about a minute then decided to call it a day!

Diet has been spot on today; 2xshakes/fruit/bit of pasta/salmon/mince/few nuts/steak and a tiny bit of chicken

Did have a coffee with 2 sugars and a bit of semi skimmed when I woke up but that's habit, can't be dropping that any time soon :no:

Shoulders tomorrow! Then legs!


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Can't be ars*e*d with this sh*i*t.. Might fck tren off and try Deca


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

WilsonR6 said:


> Can't be ars*e*d with this sh*i*t.. Might fck tren off and try Deca


Insomnia or bad dreams?


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Insomnia or bad dreams?


Insomnia, if I'm tired at work it drastically effects my performance and causes stress which I can't be ar*s*ed with. I am well and truly shag*g*ed but I can't drift off :no:

Gonna spend some money on sleep aids, possibly something like

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Unisom-Pm-Pain-Caplets-30-Count/dp/B0037LKD4M/ref=sr_1_7?s=drugstore&ie=UTF8&qid=1374031235&sr=1-7&keywords=unisom

As well as 5htp/melatonin

Gonna buy a bag of weed tonight too and smoke copious amounts


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

I get the insomnia, hence being up at half 4, but I'm strangely refreshed?

Dropping off can be difficult, if I can hear any noise I'll lie awake all night!


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

What do you do for work mate?

I took 10 pro plus and a chest eze yesterday, two diet red bulls and a strong coffee.. heart palpitatin'ell.. Felt like if I kept that up for more than a few days I'd have a heart attack, doesn't help that I haven't slept! FML!

In a strange way though, I do feel good and doubt I'll come off :lol:


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

WilsonR6 said:


> 1 chest-eze 1 75mg aspirin 3 pro plus, how many I take depends on how I feel that day. Usually 2, sometimes 1 sometimes 3! I don't take it after 4, and if I do I try to exhaust myself in gym so I can actually sleep
> 
> Once I took 3 doses then just did a half ****d workout cause I wasn't used to it and felt like I was coming down off crack, went home and even though I was fcked when I got in my bed my heartbeat felt like a machine gun and it took me fcking ages to get to sleep :lol:
> 
> ...


Haha cheers mate might have to look a bit more into it.

Think you covered the reasons why I am gonna give tren a miss!


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Buying a £20 bag and I have some chlorphenamine, gonna smoke myself in to 2014 as soon as I get home from work and if I don't get at least 7 hours tren can fck off

Work is going to ****ing horrendous, no way I can gym I feel like dying, can't call in sick either


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

Haha new the trensomnia would welcome u


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

I don't understand how I can live off so little sleep and not be tired? This is absolutely crazy :no:

I feel sooo much different to how I felt 5 days ago


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

WilsonR6 said:


> I don't understand how I can live off so little sleep and not be tired? This is absolutely crazy :no:
> 
> I feel sooo much different to how I felt 5 days ago


Madness isn't it, treated myself to an early night last night and managed 9 hours straight!!! Best sleep I've had in the last 5 weeks.

I've just seen a post of yours in a thread about cruising on 300mg. How do you find cruising at such a young age? I have no interest in kids, but I don't think people would recommend it to a 23 year old..


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Madness isn't it, treated myself to an early night last night and managed 9 hours straight!!! Best sleep I've had in the last 5 weeks.
> 
> I've just seen a post of yours in a thread about cruising on 300mg. How do you find cruising at such a young age? I have no interest in kids, but I don't think people would recommend it to a 23 year old..


I've never cruised mate I doubt I will for a good while

I'm only 22, maybe when I'm 30ish!


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Jabbed tren again :no:

Let's see what next week brings

Did chest today, a good few reps stronger than I was last time. Absolutely epic workout to be fair, was planning on going back once I'd eaten for an hour of cardio but forgot gym shuts at 9

Either legs or back tomorrow


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

So shocked at how much stronger I've got! Went heavy on deadlift yesterday and got 175kg for 2 reps which I've never got before

Moved up to 17 out of 20 on the cable rows x 10 reps x 2 sets, must have started on about 12 a few weeks ago

Started doing some pulldown movements which I'm not a massive fan of

Also did T bar rows as heavy as possible

Legs today!!!! Maybe some cardio!

Got some diazepam for the insomnia and it's working a treat!

Feel a tad woozy when I wake up though!


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Got video on deadlift but it's pretty embarrassing, not the best form and the first rep is followed by a AAARRRGGGHHH

Went to do legs today and my bike broke down, luckily papa Wilson is a top mechanic and now I'm back on the road! Legs/abs/cardio tomorrow!!

That's if I don't get laid! The tren is ****ing killing me, I've texted about 15 girls that I've already slept with asking if they want to go for a drink, one that I was certain would turned down a drink tonight! Slut!

Got two that have agreed  POUNDING HARD YEEEEP


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

69ca43b5386146767219e561d80b8086


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=209962189160501&notif_t=like

Can anyone see the video?


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2013)

WilsonR6 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=209962189160501¬if_t=like
> 
> Can anyone see the video?


Content unavailable mate it says


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

WilsonR6 said:


> So shocked at how much stronger I've got! Went heavy on deadlift yesterday and got 175kg for 2 reps which I've never got before
> 
> Moved up to 17 out of 20 on the cable rows x 10 reps x 2 sets, must have started on about 12 a few weeks ago
> 
> ...


Take it easy on that dpam can become very aaddictive very quick


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

zack amin said:


> Take it easy on that dpam can become very aaddictive very quick


I know mate yeah, gonna drop it to 1 and see if I can sleep on that tomorrow

Then .5 then .25 and taper till I can actually sleep

Tis good **** though! I'll try upload the vid!


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Fck it I'll upload tomorrow


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

69ca43b5386146767219e561d80b8086


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Not sure how I'm gonna upload this video but I will

Did shoulders day before yesterday, much stronger than previous session

Did chest last night, my last 1rm was 100kg for 1 shabby rep, got 105kg for 3!

Did 2x machine flies x 10 quickly followed by 8-10 heavy as possible cable flies, felt good

Then incline press which I'm weak as **** but 5k stronger per side than last week!

The tren took over me and ruined my day, instead of preparing food and **** I just started trying to predator every potential female in my phonebook, my sex drive was something else yesterday I swear.. It kept making me angry and at points I wanted to cry

Ended up shagging some girl (dirtbag) on a bench on a quarry. Was ****, outside sex isn't for me and I got covered in **** but it HAD to be done

BACK ON IT TODAY


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Went gym yesterday after destroying my body at a festival, weak as fck, just did it for the sake of some water intake

Going to rest today, eat HARD! then go for a deadlift 1rm tomorrow possibly

Upper back injury seems to be on its way out so may start squatting again after tomorrow

Also starting dbol again tomorrow after hopefully flushing all these drugs out of my system

Getting too many compliments/accusations of steroids now and I don't even think I've gone that much bigger. Not sure at which point I'm going to stop denying it


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

good to hear ya back is getting better, I can't tell if mine is still foooked or I've got back pumps


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Eaten a lot of carbs today but not probably not even 200g protein, gonna force some chicken breast and get as much sleep as I can then go for a deadlift 1rm tomorrow

Gonna go for the 180kg. Gonna video it topless!

The bigger I'm getting the more attention I'm getting off fitter birds, start chatting to this one today she is all over me and she is fitter than any of the 30 birds I've already banged

May just up the tren to 1g test to 5g dbol to 300mg and slin it up


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Previous post says go for 180kg deadlift for 1

Did 185k for 2 :no:

I feel like the ****ING HULK ON THIS TREN

Maxed out the row machine for 9 reps (21), was doing (14)x8 a few weeks ago

Meeting some fit bird tomorrow, most likely staying at hers! I ****ing love trenbolone!


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

WilsonR6 said:


> Previous post says go for 180kg deadlift for 1
> 
> Did 185k for 2 :no:
> 
> ...


You animal, tren is good ****, just be carefuel keep training hard and smashing the carbs


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

5 weeks of 40mg dbol 600 test e 200mg tren e (Added tren only 2 and a half weeks ago to be fair)

Eager to see what I look like when I run out of tren!


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

This tren is ****ING my head up

Had the worst mood swing of my life yesterday. Went all paranoid and anxious :no: then I had a w4nk and felt fine

Going to do pull some heavy reps on back day today! Gonna implement some new exercises!


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

WilsonR6 said:


> This tren is ****ING my head up
> 
> Had the worst mood swing of my life yesterday. Went all paranoid and anxious :no: then I had a w4nk and felt fine !


I will try that just started pct and I'm a moody [email protected]


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Since meeting this bird I've slacked so much. Eaten absolute **** and barely gymed or slept, and drank a lot too :no: still getting bigger and stronger somehow. Head is absolute fcked and I don't know if it's the tren or the diazepam but **** it

Gonna give the 200kg deadlift a bash tomorrow lol


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Ok all I've done recently is bang the new mrs.

She's gone away for 17 days so I'm gonna go back in to athlete mode

Ate nothing but oaty protein shakes with full fat milk, mixed nuts, lean mince with pasta/cheese and chicken breast with pasta/cheese and a bit of fruit today!

Going to destroy the gym tomorrow! Legs perhaps! I bought another bottle of tren today so I've got perhaps 5 weeks left on it, was thinking of adding in orals for the last 3 weeks at a reasonably high dose then doing a cruise dose of test till I'm good to PCT

**** PCT I feel like staying on for life. Tren has radically improved my life :no: I am tren's little bi*t*ch


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Day 2 of athlete mode went well

Smashed a chest day. Legs tomorrow, going to be going every day I can fck it, I grow better like that than EOD

Smashed a good 350+g protein and carbs today, **** knows how many fats but calories are being smashed

Same again tomorrow got 4 chicken breasts some mixed nuts and 3 oaty shakes ready

If I can carry on like this till the end of my cycle I'll be a fcking monster. Sadly it won't

Will update on legs tomorrow!!


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

Keep up with it pal how long u running the tren for mate


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Ricky12345 said:


> Keep up with it pal how long u running the tren for mate


It works out 9-10 weeks

5 weeks left, considering adding in orals(perhaps winstrol or dbol) for the last 3 weeks then switching to a low dose test only for a few weeks then PCTing

All I care about is a 200kg deadlift lol


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

WilsonR6 said:


> It works out 9-10 weeks
> 
> 5 weeks left, considering adding in orals(perhaps winstrol or dbol) for the last 3 weeks then switching to a low dose test only for a few weeks then PCTing
> 
> All I care about is a 200kg deadlift lol


Haha that's what I'm like when on all I care about I's bench can't wait to nail 4 plates a side


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

WilsonR6 said:


> It works out 9-10 weeks
> 
> 5 weeks left, considering adding in orals(perhaps winstrol or dbol) for the last 3 weeks then switching to a low dose test only for a few weeks then PCTing
> 
> All I care about is a 200kg deadlift lol


Mate if you rate Triumph's dbol, give their Anavar a try, it's awesome stuff! Can't wait to get my hands on some more of it tbh.


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Smashed diet again today

Kept it simple

4 chicken breasts/3 handfuls uncooked pasta/nice amount of cheese/evoo

250gish whey/150gish oats in 4 shakes, one with full fat milk

100g mixed nuts

Did legs/abs/cardio - but no squats;

Farmers walk

Leg press

Lunges

Lots of abs work

Shoulders tomorrow


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

WilsonR6 said:


> Smashed diet again today
> 
> Kept it simple
> 
> ...


Let's see a photo of you now mate, we started at the same time right? Do u know what week we're in lol


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

sckeane said:


> Let's see a photo of you now mate, we started at the same time right? Do u know what week we're in lol


Mate I'm pretty sure you were bigger before we started than I am currently

Plus I've only been in athlete mode for a few days wait until the day before my bird gets back, cause that's probably the biggest I'll get :lol:


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

WilsonR6 said:


> Mate I'm pretty sure you were bigger before we started than I am currently
> 
> Plus I've only been in athlete mode for a few days wait until the day before my bird gets back, cause that's probably the biggest I'll get :lol:


Oh na mate I didn't mean like that haha I just meant lets see how your getting on bud!

Apart from that I've genuinely lost track of what week I'm in I've got no idea, stufs gone downhill I'm barely eating on some days !!!! Losing weight and size cause I'm a lazy lethargic cvnt


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

sckeane said:


> Oh na mate I didn't mean like that haha I just meant lets see how your getting on bud!
> 
> Apart from that I've genuinely lost track of what week I'm in I've got no idea, stufs gone downhill I'm barely eating on some days !!!! Losing weight and size cause I'm a lazy lethargic cvnt


Took some pics, too embarrassed to show you. Still skinny as fck :no:

Alcohol and women ruin my athleticism!


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

WilsonR6 said:


> Took some pics, too embarrassed to show you. Still skinny as fck :no:
> 
> Alcohol and women ruin my athleticism!


Hahaha mate I swear I'm the same, I never look like I do in photos I take I swear I'm not that big in real life

Defiantly not now anyway, my training has gone amazing, but diet is down the pan.


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

sckeane said:


> Hahaha mate I swear I'm the same, I never look like I do in photos I take I swear I'm not that big in real life
> 
> Defiantly not now anyway, my training has gone amazing, but diet is down the pan.


I'm smaller and weaker now than I was when I was on dbol, that festival fcked me up, went downhill since meeting that bird. Turns out pizzas and sandwiches don't make you gain! I may as well drop the tren lol.

On a brighter note I had a good shoulder workout, traps already sore as fck from farmers walk so focused on delts for high reps

Back day tomorrow. Dreading it :no:

Smashing the diet still. God knows how many calories I'm packing in but it is copious amounts! Tren sides seem to be getting less apparent too


----------



## Maved (Aug 18, 2013)

Good journal!

Enjoyable read

How are you rating the tren then ? and how long will you actually be running this cycle for ?

Im on my second cycle and doing 500mgs a week of test e, just started week 8, thinking about adding in another compound and doing another 10 weeks, tren sounds interesting .......


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Coming off the tren

Head is fcked royally, I'm either up or down and I'm depressed that I'm goin back to uni in 4 weeks, I keep roid raging in work and I'm anxious as **** about my nee 'girlfriend'

Gonna stick to reasonable doses of test for now. How long till I can fcking sleep again?

Could be the diazepam too, which I only have three days left of lol

Plan is to chill, get settled back at uni, recover then go for round two!

****test journal ever lol


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Also I'm convinced my gyno is getting.worse and since I upped to .5 ed I've had no noticable sex drive

Grimmm


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

WilsonR6 said:


> Also I'm convinced my gyno is getting.worse and since I upped to .5 ed I've had no noticable sex drive
> 
> Grimmm


maybe give it time as you've stopped the Tren, might come back when out ya system


----------

